# marché aux  puces / faire les puces



## melodie

Hola a todos!

se que se puede decir "mercadillo" para hablar de "marche aux puces" pero me interesaria saber si tambien se puede utilisar una expresion con el termino "pulgas", como en la mayoria de los otros idiomas europeos.
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## yserien

que yo sepa no. Espera otras respuestas.-


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Marché aux puces, es casi un equivalente a la palabra española "Rastro".

Un Saludo.


----------



## Anthos

Hola a todos:
en español podemos usar "mercado de las pulgas" para referirnos a un mercadillo de un lugar extranjero que los habitantes denominan así. Por ejemplo: "el mercado de las pulgas" de Atenas. Pero en España utilizamos "mercadillo" o "rastro".
Un saludo.


----------



## loreleilunatica

Acá en México sí utilizamos mercado de pulgas, pero pues es otro dialecto, sólo como curiosidad. Saluditos a todos


----------



## yserien

Por favor loreleilunatica, no digas nunca que el español que se habla en Mexico es un dialecto.Si puedes decir que es un español con sus particularidades.Pensamos que no has releido lo que acababas de escribir.Con amistad,yserien

Anthos, en todo caso traducido al idioma local que en el ejemplo que has puesto sería el griego. Y a la hora de traducir... traductor-traidor.-


----------



## maranhon

En España los mercadillos urbanos donde sobre todo hay reventas, del tipo del "marché aux puces" de París, o Camdem Town en Londres, le llamamos "rastro", por el Rastro de Madrid. En general, si dices _Me voy al mercado de pulgas_, la gente creerá que te vas a comprar pulgas, en todo caso una "pulga" es un tipo de pan en Madrid. Estoy seguro de que muchas guías de París explicarán que el "marché aux puces" es el Rastro de París. Incluso existe la palabra "rastrillo", que es un mercadillo benéfico más pequeño que el rastro.


----------



## Anthos

Querido Yserien, es cierto lo de traductor-traidor, pero a veces se trata de "denominaciones de origen". Al "rastro" en Monastiraki y Plaka se le llama "mercado de las pulgas" (¿tal vez por influencia francesa?) al igual que al mercado de Saint Ouen en París. A éste, quizás, porque en su inicio fue el lugar donde los traperos y chamarileros podían vender sus mercancías, las cuales (como sus vendedores) debían acarrear multitud de animalitos ingratos (les puces). Sería interesante conocer el nombre original en griego del mercado de Monastiraki, para comprobar si efectivamente también es "pulgoso" en la moderna lengua helénica.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## loreleilunatica

yserien said:


> Por favor loreleilunatica, no digas nunca que el español que se habla en Mexico es un dialecto.Si puedes decir que es un español con sus particularidades.Pensamos que no has releido lo que acababas de escribir.Con amistad,yserien
> 
> Anthos, en todo caso traducido al idioma local que en el ejemplo que has puesto sería el griego. Y a la hora de traducir... traductor-traidor.-


 Pero sólo lo llamo dialecto porque así es como se trabaja a nivel linguísitico cada variante de una lengua; el madrileño, el de bonaerense, el peruano, el filipino, serían dialectos de nuestra lengua, sí como el quebeqois es un dialecto del francés, porque para los linguistas si llams dialecto por ejemjplo, a una de las lenguas autóctonas de mi país, entonces los estás degradando, bueno un abrazo


----------



## planeta

desde luego en españa nunca se utilizaria la expresion "mercado de pulgas", sino rastro, mercado o mercadillo (aunque el mercado suele ser exclusivamente de comida).

a mi parecer lo mas utilizado es mercadillo, pues el rastro la gente lo entiende mas como el de madrid (por lo menos en españa)


----------



## yserien

Por aquí,por esta zona de Levante efectivamente se le llama mercadillo ; pero lo mismo en Asturias se llama rastro,ignoro en el resto de España. Así que hay más monumentos a Cascorro, Ribera de Curtidores,en España.-Saludos


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

En México se decía baratillo, antes de que se empezara a traducir "flea market" por "mercado de pulgas" o "La Pulga" (como en Torreòn-Gòmez Palacio).

Todavía es muy visitada La Lagunilla, que es un gran gran conjunto de baratillos dominicales, en el centro de la Ciudad de México.

Saludos


----------



## chics

Buenas,

por aquí también usamos sólo "mercadillo". Tampoco existe "vide-grenier", ni la palabra ni el concepto. Tenemos "mercado de objetos de 2a mano", "mercado de intercambio"... Pero nada con pulgas ni ningún otro animal!

Pensaba que "rastro" era un mercadillo en concreto de Madrid... 
En Barcelona el mercadillo de cosas de segunda mano más conocido es el de Els Encants.


----------



## semiosis

Como información.
En México también se usa la palabra "tianguis" la cual llega al español mexicano del nahua _tianquiztli. 
_En el tianguis actual que yo conocí se encuentra comida, baratijas, juguetes, electrónica, antigüedades, ropa de segunda mano o no; casi cualquier cosa._ Gracias.
_


----------



## Pedro Felipe

En la variante colombiana del español se utiliza, sin lugaras a dudas y exclusivamente, _*mercado de las pulgas*_.


----------



## Ditto64

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¿Qué significa la expresión "faire les puces"? El texto en el que es mencionado está relacionado con el mercadillo, cerrándose con un "Y tú, ¿te gusta _faire les puces_?".

Un saludo.
Un salut.


----------



## elias53

En francés, como en alemán también, los mercados de usado callejeros se denominan de las pulgas.
Aquí,el más conocido es el de Madrid,el Rastro,(por el rastro de sangre que dejaban las reses sacrificas,en la calle) y en el resto del país es mercadillo
Así yo diría,*ir al rastro*,o *ir al mercadillo*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Una de las particularidades del *Marché aux Puces* es que *casi todo *lo que en él se vende es de segunda mano. En ese sentido, sin lugar a dudas, el equivalente *des Puces* parisino es *el Rastro *madrileño y *los encants vells* barceloneses, amén de otros, cuyos nombres no conozco, de otras ciudades españolas.   

Sin embargo, no podemos decir lo mismo de *los mercadillos* donde, por lo contrario, *casi todo* lo que se vende -desde frutas y verduras hasta calcetines y fajas- es nuevo. 

Por lo tanto, no creo que la expresión *faire les puces* se pueda traducir por *ir al mercadillo*, al menos, no en España. Reconozco que el problema es que, si bien la expresión francesa -*faire les puces*- se entiende y se aplica en todas las áreas francófonas, la española -*ir al rastro*- no se entiende en todas las regiones hispanohablantes.


----------



## Elxenc

¡Hola!

Llamar "_*rastros"*_ a estos mercadillos donde se venden cosas de segunda mano, es una acepción relativamente nueva, al menos por mi zona. Por la zona valenciana, cuando se habla castellano, todavía hay gente que usa la expresión "*mercado de viejo*" "*mercadillo de las pulgas*" y por influencia del valenciano (mercat de les puces) e inclusohay quien le sigue llamando "baratillo" y esta forma hace poca que la oí; aunque la forma "rastro" se está imponiendo con mucha fuerza. También hay quien dice, por influencia del  valenciano "_*mercadillo de los encants*_" .
Por _*mercadillo*_ se entiende los mercado ambulantes que se ponen en determinadas plazas o calles algunos días de la semana, y donde se venden desde telas, a ropas, a ciertos alimentos (frutos secos y encurtidos), vajillas,etc.


----------



## elias53

Victor,tienes razón, como también Elxenc.Los mercadillos no suelen ser mercados de usado ni segunda mano.
Sólo se me ocurre adjetivar para encontrar una denominación adecuada:de segunda mano,de viejo...pero no acaba de gustarme.


----------

